# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  PET #1 Plastic + Ideonella Sakaiensis = H20 + CO2

## presence

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/...tles-in-weeks/



> *These plastic-munching bacteria could degrade soda bottles in weeks*
> 
> 
> 
>                  BY Nsikan Akpan _March 10, 2016 at 3:48 PM EST_  | _Updated: Mar 11, 2016 at 7:02 AM_
> Microbiologist  skimmed through waste and soil samples at a plastic recycling facility  and found a plastic-eating species of bacteria. Here it is after noshing  on plastic for 60 hours. Photo courtesy of Kohei Oda
> 
>  In 2014, humans produced 311 million metric tons of plastic — that equals about 3,500 of the world’s largest aircraft carriers.  In the environment, this plastic can take decades to break down, and  some have wondered if nature would be forced to adapt. A new study  argues yes, and on one of the smallest levels possible.
>  A plastic-eating species of bacteria has been uncovered by  researchers in Japan. This microbe munches on one type of plastic,  polyethylene terephthalate, or PET. PET is one of the most abundant  forms of plastic on Earth and typically takes five to 10 years to  naturally degrade. This bacteria could break it down six weeks. This  discovery, scientists say, could play a key role in how we rid the world  of this insidious plastic. 
> ...


http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/...-waste-one-day



> *A Plastic-Eating Bacterium Might Help Deal With Waste One Day*
> 
> 
> *Updated March 10, 20167:46 PM ET            * * Published March 10, 20164:35 PM ET            * 
> 
> *                                                                                                                                                                                 Angus Chen             
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ronin Truth

Do they belch and fart methane?

----------

